
ME Analyzer – Intel Engine Firmware Analysis Tool - walterbell
https://github.com/platomav/MEAnalyzer
======
anonymousDan
Can someone explain what the point of this tool is? What are they trying to
discover with the database of ME versions?

~~~
acd
Intel Management engine built into modern Intel CPUs is closed source software
that has full control over your computer.

We need to be able to inspect with tools inside the ME code. This should help.

See also research paper by Joanna Rutkowska - Intel x86 considered harmful
[http://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf](http://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf)

------
chme
Nice, but "Windows" as a dependency is a bit too much for my taste.

~~~
Dolores12
you are welcome to port to linux, it's GPLv3

~~~
chme
I think this kind of reply makes it to easy for open source software, because
any criticism directed to it can be countered with "patches welcome".

~~~
unimpressive
"Patches welcome" is a much better state of affairs than "your platform is
obscure and not worth supporting."

~~~
Karunamon
The substantial difference between those two things is often nil.

